# Enhanced search functionality



## Offline_user (Mar 13, 2017)

Currently on FA, Search doesn't have options or check for things listed under "Submission Information" (ie the stuff from Browse: Category, Species, Gender, or Type [well, it does have a simplified version of this] )
I suggest adding these (at the very least, Species and Gender) to what search checks and/or as @field operators

Quick example of current limitations, try finding this post: (my user icon)
www.furaffinity.net: Example by Offline_User
Using this search:

```
exotic | male @lower offlineuser
```
(Or nearly any search really, I think the only words that will find it currently are "example" or "offlineuser")


----------



## Artex (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, this has always bothered me. I feel like some people are more inclined to only fill out the species field and not use a tag for it making it impossible to search for.


----------

